
Why Is Healthcare Reform So Complicated? - brandonb
http://a16z.com/2017/03/10/healthcare-reform-history-tradeoffs/
======
Delmania
The short answer? We make it so, and it doesn't help that for-profit insurance
companies are capable of using large sums of money to lobby Congress. The
United States has for years attempted to make a "free-market" solution for
insurance, and it has yet to work. We're rated 37 in terms of the quality of
care for the amount we spend. The ACA was flawed, but at least it helped to
get more people insured. The replacement bill is a complete disaster. When the
Heritage Foundation pans the bill, you know it's bad. The US should move
towards a single payer system, but with the fear of the word socialism and the
"I got mine" attitude of conservatives, it's going to be a long time coming.

~~~
ArtDev
Without transparent pricing, its not a free-market solution but an elaborate
life-or-death scam.

Obamacare doesn't even try to fix the root problems because
lobbying/corruption prevents any real solutions from happening.

~~~
Delmania
A free-market will not solve health care issues. When it comes to shopping
around for a new car, a computer, or a lawyer, a free market is fine. When you
need to be rushed to the hospital for a heart attack or you need to undergo
cancer treatments, the last thing you care about is the price.

